# I have a question about Tegus, Do You have the answer im searching for?



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

So I THINK i asked this one once before but if I remember correctly the information i was given was VERY vague and allot of people were on it tlaking of other subjects as well...so I was wondering, what are ALL of the Tegu species even the ones not available to those in the pet trade? and the same question as for Monitors.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 5, 2011)

BlackendMetalDeathHead666 said:


> So I THINK i asked this one once before but if I remember correctly the information i was given was VERY vague and allot of people were on it tlaking of other subjects as well...so I was wondering, what are ALL of the Tegu species even the ones not available to those in the pet trade? and the same question as for Monitors.




From Wikipedia- 

* Tupinambis duseni – Yellow Tegu - Lönnberg 1896
* Tupinambis longilineus – Rondônia Tegu
* Tupinambis merianae – Argentine Black and White Tegu (formerly T. teguixin)
* Tupinambis quadrilineatus – Four-striped Tegu
* Tupinambis palustris - Manzani & Abe 2002
* Tupinambis rufescens – Red Tegu - Günther 1871
* Tupinambis teguixin – Gold Tegu (formerly T. nigropunctatus)

Additionally, there is the blue tegu, as well as Bobby's Extreme Giants, which are likely a subspecies of the Argentine black and white.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kebechet said:


> BlackendMetalDeathHead666 said:
> 
> 
> > So I THINK i asked this one once before but if I remember correctly the information i was given was VERY vague and allot of people were on it tlaking of other subjects as well...so I was wondering, what are ALL of the Tegu species even the ones not available to those in the pet trade? and the same question as for Monitors.
> ...



are golds even available in the trade?


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 5, 2011)

Golds are a variety of Colombian Tegu, and are available in the pet trade.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kebechet said:


> Golds are a variety of Colombian Tegu, and are available in the pet trade.



very nice. someone on here tried telling me there was a alligator tegu or something which i saw and fell in love with but then i read some where its not really related to tegus as much as its just anther lizard of sorts. and someone also told me they would never want a gold because theyre extremely skitish and mean as hell. true or false?


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 5, 2011)

You're thinking of the Crocodile Tegu, and yes they are not true tegus, though there's a rumor that they actually vocalize a little, which would be awesome. As for the golds, I've never owned a Columbian tegu, but their reputation is that they're harder to tame than Argentines, and the black and white Columbians are the ones that I've heard of people taming down, but it could also be that golds are less common than the columbian black and whites in the pet trade. I don't hear much about gold tegus.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kebechet said:


> You're thinking of the Crocodile Tegu, and yes they are not true tegus, though there's a rumor that they actually vocalize a little, which would be awesome. As for the golds, I've never owned a Columbian tegu, but their reputation is that they're harder to tame than Argentines, and the black and white Columbians are the ones that I've heard of people taming down, but it could also be that golds are less common than the columbian black and whites in the pet trade. I don't hear much about gold tegus.



you know id give anything for a true blue tegu or a true purple and id kill for the yellow to be allowed into the pet trade.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's false I had one and it was very tame it all depends how much time u take to handle him.


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> That's false I had one and it was very tame it all depends how much time u take to handle him.



i wonder how big do gold tegus get? amd allot of the ones i looked up in thos names given to me all looked the same. it kept showing golds and yellows. and it showed something that looked like a organge and yellow crocodile tegu but wasnt. idk D:


----------



## james.w (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/522984-z-varanid-species-monitor-lizards.html


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

james.w said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/522984-z-varanid-species-monitor-lizards.html



well that answerd my monitor question thank you very much  i have some new fave monitors now woot!


----------



## james.w (Jul 5, 2011)

here is a post of an adult gold tegu. 

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8478&highlight=Gold#axzz1Pk6MGNJo


----------



## reptastic (Jul 5, 2011)

As far as the golds there was a post by james.w of a male that looked pretty big, i would say 2.5-3' is the general average, were you searching for pics of the other tegu species? They are far and very few inbetween when it comes to info and pics on them


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 5, 2011)

reptastic said:


> As far as the golds there was a post by james.w of a male that looked pretty big, i would say 2.5-3' is the general average, were you searching for pics of the other tegu species? They are far and very few inbetween when it comes to info and pics on them



yes and so im finding out : /


----------



## Shadowgamer21 (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought golds were just another name for columbian? At least that is what I have read.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 6, 2011)

Golden tegus are T.teguixin (columbians found in the pet trade) and Yellow tegus are T.duseni(they are not availible in the pet trade) they are 2 different tegus


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 6, 2011)

But not all teguixins are gold. I have two Colombians that are black and white. They are about 3 ft.


----------



## Ditzee (Oct 18, 2011)

BlackendMetalDeathHead666 said:


> So I THINK i asked this one once before but if I remember correctly the information i was given was VERY vague and allot of people were on it tlaking of other subjects as well...so I was wondering, what are ALL of the Tegu species even the ones not available to those in the pet trade? and the same question as for Monitors.



I have a Comombian Gold Tegu!

Yeah, they're a little more flighty but people saying they can't be tamed is hogwash. Mine lets me pick her up and she loves being zipped in my jackets. Her favorite spot is my sholder.

Mine's about 2 1/2 feet, and she'll fill out more. They're insanely adorable


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 22, 2011)

The pet store where I bought Kodo thought he was an Argentine because he was so calm and good with people. It wasn't until I posted pics of him on this forum after I'd had him over three months that I found out he was a Colombian. I'd been treating him like he was an Argentine and when I found out otherwise I didn't change what I was doing. He's a smidge more high strung than an Argentine would be, but he has never given any display of aggression and is the best reptile I've had in 20 years. I take him out on a leash, he sits on my shoulder, and he absolutely loves to curl up inside my fleece-lined hoodie. Kodo is basically a little scaly dog. If you work with them, Colombians are just as good a pet as any lizard. And they don't hibernate, so you can play with them all year long!


----------

